# New Forum



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey, I just noticed this is a new forum!

Good idea!


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Good idea!



This is a great idea, I wonder who's idea it was!


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> This is a great idea, I wonder who's idea it was!


Great idea indeed. Now we just need something to talk about.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

iaov said:


> Great idea indeed. Now we just need something to talk about.


Like this is ever a problem.... :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

iaov said:


> Great idea indeed. Now we just need something to talk about.


So, how about that ball game last night?


----------



## sherman (Sep 29, 2008)

Are cows allowed on this site??


----------



## Nathan (Jan 7, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> This is a great idea, I wonder who's idea it was!


Yea, thanks for the great idea... and keep them coming! :thumbsup:


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Hey, I just noticed this is a new forum!
> 
> Good idea!


How old is the forum 480sparky?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

seo said:


> How old is the forum 480sparky?


Two or three days, by my reckoning.


----------



## sherman (Sep 29, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Two or three days, by my reckoning.


Are cows welcome here??


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sherman said:


> Are cows welcome here??


I'd say you're moooooore than welcome. But this isn't my party.


----------



## sherman (Sep 29, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I'd say you're moooooore than welcome. But this isn't my party.


I just moseyed over from annother site looking for the notorious banned mdshunk. I was known as Quogueelectric over there. Cows have been known to graze to greener pastures on occasion. Looks like the whole crowd is already here.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

mdshunk was banned? whats the deal on that?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

kinda seems like the mods have been working overtime on "that other site"


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

hey 480 how is the work situation up there, in des moines right?

its slowed way down here( im a little over an hour south of the state line on 65). we are still getting some service calls but the new stuff has come to a standstill.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

sherman said:


> Are cows welcome here??


Sure, why not?


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I thought I smelled beef!:cowboy:
I knew who you were from the moment the word cow was spoken.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> hey 480 how is the work situation up there, in des moines right?
> 
> its slowed way down here( im a little over an hour south of the state line on 65). we are still getting some service calls but the new stuff has come to a standstill.


I'm busier than a pack of drunk dogs in a fire hydrant factory.

Jeez, i wish I knew you were so close.... I was south of Lucas Friday.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

sherman said:


> I just moseyed over from annother site looking for the notorious banned mdshunk. I was known as Quogueelectric over there. Cows have been known to graze to greener pastures on occasion. Looks like the whole crowd is already here.


Dogs go to where the good food is too. 

Looks like this forum has become a lot more active, and
there is a lot to learn here.


----------



## sherman (Sep 29, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> kinda seems like the mods have been working overtime on "that other site"


I did find that funny on one post it was all mods answering mods to try to look busy.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

what site are talking about cow?


----------



## sherman (Sep 29, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> what site are talking about cow?


I cant say you are a smart rabbit figure it out cheers longears. Ok scratch my belly and I will talk. Mike Holt say nomore.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

That would have been my first guess, and my second.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I just did a Google search about Marc being banned and I found this place.. seems there is a lot of ringing phones here :no:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

sherman said:


> Are cows welcome here??


 
How about Canadians?:blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> How about Canadians?:blink:


What about Canadian cows? :whistling2:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> What about Canadian cows? :whistling2:


 
Not sure if I ever ate a Canadian cow. Wonder if the meat has an accent?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Residential electrical forum, nice I have thought of this as my resident electrical forum. Never cared much for the up tite one.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Not sure if I ever ate a Canadian cow. Wonder if the meat has an accent?


 
Is the cow from Newfoundland or Toronto?:jester:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Now that is nice have resdentail forum section there.

Merci,Marc


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> Now that is nice have resdentail forum section there.


Care to pass that wine around Marc?:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> mdshunk was banned? whats the deal on that?


He was banned because he posted a picture of sherman wearing a speedo.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Care to pass that wine around Marc?:laughing:


 
Sure Chris I can do that Ponit De Noir ? 

Merci,Marc


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Never cared much for the up tite one.


 Me either!!!!:no:


----------

